# Geez louise



## Fooooore (Oct 23, 2007)

I found this online after I was doing a video search for Tiger Woods. Apparently someone video taped everyone waiting on Tiger Woods while he was taking a number 2. Hey when you have to go, you have to go. The guy is right, it definitely is something that won't be shown on ESPN, haha.
Tiger's in the Dumper Video - Burly Sports


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

if I was his caddy I wouldn't touch his clubs after that


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> if I was his caddy I wouldn't touch his clubs after that


The clubs wouldn't matter to me too much, it's his balls I'd be steering clear of!

Boom, Boom.


----------

